# My First Composition



## Matthias

Hey!
Here is my first composition. Its a short fantasy piano solo piece!
I hope you will like it 

http://home.arcor.de/lightdesigns/fantasia-no2.mp3


----------



## Daniel

Welcome on the board, Matthias! 

I listened to your piece. Is that your first composition? Really wow! You have a great feeling for pianistic structure. I loved especially the "final" runs...only the ending was surprising. Still working on it? It would be great to develop the first motif and melody after the slow part, I felt there is missing a little bit.

But seriously, your first try? *Bows*

Regards, 
Daniel


----------



## Matthias

> _Originally posted by Daniel_@Oct 16 2004, 04:55 PM
> *Welcome on the board, Matthias!
> 
> I listened to your piece. Is that your first composition? Really wow! You have a great feeling for pianistic structure. I loved especially the "final" runs...only the ending was surprising. Still working on it? It would be great to develop the first motif and melody after the slow part, I felt there is missing a little bit.
> 
> But seriously, your first try? *Bows*
> 
> Regards,
> Daniel
> [snapback]2491[/snapback]​*


Hehe thx  and
yes, youre right, im still working on it.
Ok, I have to say that thats my second try, but it have just been a test of my composing software 

http://home.arcor.de/matthias-ra/fantasie.mp3
that was my very first try  just a little test of my software (sibelius)


----------



## Daniel

Hey I remember this piece from Musikerforum . Good tension and slowing down and speeding up, with the very good set major ending! 

Greetings, 
Daniel


----------

